# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الاخبـ (الجمعه) ـار العالمـيـ ( 23/1/2015) ــه

## yassirali66

*
                                    بسبب وفاة والدته في فرنسا 

                                     مدرب الجزائر يتلقى التعازي مع "الخضر" ويرفض السفر لبلاده

  
                                             الفرنسي كريستيان جوركيفقرر المدير الفني للمنتخب  الجزائري لكرة القدم،
 الفرنسي كريستيان جوركيف، البقاء مع الفريق والإشراف  عليه خلال المباراة التي تجمعه اليوم الجمعة، في الجولة الثانية من مباريات  المجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا المقامة بغينيا الإستوائية،  على حضور جنازة والدته.



 
                                                                                                              وتلقى جوركيف خبر وفاة والدته أمس الخميس، وتلقى التعازي من قبل مسؤولي الاتحاد الجزائري ومساعديه واللاعبين.

وذكرت مصادر إعلامية أن رئيس اتحاد الكرة الجزائري، محمد روراوة، رخص  لجوركيف بالسفر إلى فرنسا بعد مباراة غانا إن اراد والعودة لقيادة  المحاربين في مباراة السنغال لحساب الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة من الدور  الأول.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في ولاية كويابا 

                                     إغلاق أحد ملاعب مونديال البرازيل بسبب مشاكل إنشائية

  
                                             ملعب بانتانال
أعلنت السلطات في مدينة كويابا  البرازيلية، اليوم الخميس، إغلاق ملعب بانتانال، الذي سبق له استضافة  مباريات عدة في بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة التي استضافتها البلاد، العام  الماضي، بسبب مخاوف بشأن إجراءات السلامة بالملعب.



 
                                                                                                              واستضاف الملعب، الذي بلغت تكلفته 240  مليون دولار، مباريات تشيلي مع أستراليا، وروسيا مع كوريا الجنوبية،  ونيجيريا مع البوسنة والهرسك، واليابان مع كولومبيا في المونديال  البرازيلي.

وصرح حاكم ولاية ماتو غروسو التي تتبعها مدينة كويابا، أن القرار يأتي  كإجراء طاريء لحل المشاكل الإنشائية العديدة التي يعاني منها الملعب، وذلك  بهدف الحفاظ على سلامة الجماهير.

واكتشف الخبراء المحليون أضراراً لحقت بالملعب بسبب الأمطار، وكذلك وجود عيوب في شبكة الكهرباء.

وقال سكرتير الولاية التنفيذي للخطط الاستراتيجية، غوستافو أوليفيرا: "إن ملعب بانتال غير آمن، وهو ما يعني تعرض الجماهير للخطر".

ومن المقرر أن تتولى الشركة التي قامت ببناء الملعب إجراء أعمال الصيانة في أقرب وقت.

وكان ملعب بانتال، الذي تبلغ طاقته الاستيعابية 43 ألف متفرج، أحد الملاعب  الـ12 التي استضافت مونديال البرازيل، لكنه كان أكثرها إثارة للجدل في ظل  عدم وجود ناد يلعب في القسم الأول بالدوري البرازيلي ينتمي إلى ولاية ماتو  غروسو.

وعقب انتهاء المونديال في شهر تموز (يوليو) الماضي، بدأ الملعب في استضافة  العديد من المباريات الهامة في بطولتي الدوري والكأس في البرازيل، كما  استضاف أيضاً بعض الحفلات.                                     
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
كد أن اللاعب يمر بأفضل لحظات مسيرته                                                                      فينغر: كازورلا مثال ممتاز لأي لاعب صاعد

  
                                             سانتي كازورلا

أكد المدير الفني لآرسنال  الإنجليزي،آرسين فينغر اليوم الخميس، أن لاعب الوسط الإسباني سانتي  كازورلا، الذي سجل هدفاً وصنع آخراً في الفوز على مانشستر سيتي 2-0، يمر  بأفضل لحظات مسيرته.



 
                                                                                                              وقال فينغر في مؤتمر صحافي قبل مواجهة  برايتون الأحد، في دور الـ32 من كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي: "إنه لاعب موهوب  للغاية، منذ أن وضعته في وسط الملعب، نقل أدائه إلى مستوى آخر".

وتم اختيار كازورلا أفضل لاعب في مباراة مان سيتي، كما فاز بلقب أفضل لاعب في آرسنال خلال ديسمبر (كانون الأول) الماضي.

وأضاف المدرب الفرنسي "خططياً هو ممتاز، في المباريات الأخيرة رأينا أنه في أفضل لحظات مسيرته".

وأصبح كازورلا، الذي انتقل إلى آرسنال مقابل 19 مليون يورو، أحد اللاعبين  المحوريين في تشكيلة فينغر هذا الموسم، إذ لعب 21 مباراة في الدوري  الإنجليزي الممتاز، سجل خلالها 5 أهداف.

وقال فينغر: "سانتي سعيد، وهو يلعب يتسلى بالكرة، وهو مثال ممتاز لأي لاعب صاعد"

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    أكد أن الفريق كان بمقدوره الفوز

                                     مدرب مصر لليد: سوء التوفيق منح السويد نقطة التعادل

  
                                             المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر لكرة اليد مروان رجب

أكد المدير الفني لمنتخب مصر  مروان رجب، أن فريقه كان يستحق الفوز على السويد في مواجهتهما اليوم  الخميس، في الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لمونديال اليد في  قطر.



 
                                                                                                              وانتهى اللقاء بتعادل الفريقين 25-25  رغم تقدم الفريق المصري بفارق 5 أهداف أكثر من مرة في الشوط الثاني، وقال  رجب: "واجهنا المنتخب السويدي، وهو أحد أقوى المنتخبات في العالم، لكن كان  بمقدورنا الفوز".

وأضاف "أخطاء اللاعبين وسوء التوفيق وإصابة محمد إبراهيم أدت إلى هذه النتيجة في النهاية".

وشدد رجب على أنه لن يحمل اللاعبين فوق طاقتهم، وأنه رغم الأخطاء التي حدثت في مباراة اليوم تمكن الفريق من الخروج بنتيجة التعادل.

وقال رجب: "سنحاول أن نتدارك الأخطاء في المرحلة المقبلة حتى نتفادى ما حدث اليوم".

وختم رجب حديثه بالتأكيد على أنه لا يفكر الآن سوى في مواجهة آيسلندا، وأنه لم يبدأ التفكير بعد في دور الـ16.

ومن جانبه، قال الحارس المخضرم حمادة النقيب: "أهنئ الفريق المصري على مستواه في المباراة".

وأضاف "على ضوء المستوى الذي قدمناه حتى الآن فإننا نستطيع أن نذهب بعيداً في مونديال اليد، وأن نشرف الرياضة العربية".

ومن جانبه أعرب المدير الفني للمنتخب السويدي أولا ليندغرين عن رضاه بالتعادل مع مصر

واعترف ليندغرين بقوة المنتخب المصري، وقال: "واجهنا خصماً في منتهى القوة، لكننا عرفنا كيف نخرج بالتعادل في النهاية".

وأضاف "نقطة التعادل ليست سيئة نظراً لأن الفريق المصري كان متقدماً بفارق 5 أهداف في الشوط الثاني".
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ملياردير يحصل على 7.5 % من أسهم النادي

                                     18.75 مليون يورو لإنقاذ هامبورغ الألماني من أزمته المالية

  
                                             رافائيل فان در فارت 



قال نادي هامبورغ الألماني اليوم  الخميس، إن الملياردير كلاوس مايكل كوني حصل على 7.5 % من أسهم النادي بعد  أن ضخ استثمارات بقيمة 18.75 مليون يورو، وحصل على حقوق تسمية الإستاد  الخاص بالنادي الذي سبق الفوز ببطولة أوروبا.

                                                                                                              وعانى  هامبورغ الذي بذل جهوداً هائلة للإفلات من الهبوط في المواسم القليلة  الماضية من مشكلات مالية ومن تبعات فشل عدة صفقات انتقال كبيرة.

وقال كوني في بيان: "أنا سعيد لتوصلنا لاتفاق يتضمن حصولي على حصة من أسهم النادي.. آمل أن شارك في تصحيح مسار هامبورغ".

والاستثمارات الجديدة التي ضخها كونين في هامبورغ تشكل أملاً كبيراً  لمستقبل النادي على المدى الطويل إلى جانب كونها ضرورة ملحة كان النادي في  أشد الحاجة إليها.

وبموجب الصفقة فإن إستاد النادي سيعود إلى الاسم القديم وهو فولكسبارك  بدلاً من الاسم الحالي وهو إيمتيك بداية من أول يوليو (تموز) 2015.

وقال كونين: "أتمنى أن يحقق هامبورغ النجاح في إستاد فولكسبارك كما فعل في الماضي".

وهامبورغ هو النادي الوحيد الذي لم يسبق له اللعب في دوري الدرجة الثانية منذ ظهور دوري الأضواء في 1963.

ويحتل هامبورغ المركز 14 بين فرق دوري ألمانيا (18 فريقا) وتفصله نقطتان  فقط عن منطقة الهبوط قبل انطلاق النصف الثاني من الموسم في 30 يناير (كانون  الثاني) الجاري بعد انتهاء العطلة الشتوية.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن منافسات المجموعة الرابعة

                                     بولندا تهزم السعودية وتواصل انتصاراتها في مونديال اليد

  
                                             جانب من لقاء بولندا والسعودية (تويتر)                                         


حقق المنتخب البولندي انتصاره  الثالث على التوالي في بطولة العالم لكرة اليد، المقامة حالياً بقطر، بعد  أن تغلب 32-13 على نظيره السعودي خلال المواجهة التي جمعتهما على صالة  الدحيل اليوم الخميس.

                                                                                                              وفرض المنتخب البولندي سيطرته على  المباراة، إذ جاءت البداية بولنديه بافتتاح التسجيل، وأهدر المنتخب السعودي  بعدها رمية جزاء عن طريق هشام العبيدي ، وتوالى إهدار الفرص من المنتخبين  لمدة 3 دقائق عندما عادت بولندا للتسجيل في الدقيقة الثالثة بعدها سجل  المنتخب السعودي لتصبح النتيجة 2-1 في الدقيقة الرابعة .

وارتفع مستوى الأداء بالدخول في أجواء المباراة إذ اتسم بالحدة والقوة من  كلا الفريقين، خاصة في الناحية الدفاعية وهو ما جعل هناك صعوبة في التسجيل  وتصبح النتيجة 5-3 في الدقيقة 11 من عمر المباراة .

ومع مرور الوقت نجح المنتخب البولندي في توسيع الفارق من الأهداف باستغلاله  أخطاء المنتخب السعودي لتصبح النتيجة 11-4 في الدقيقة 20 .

وصارت المباراة من اتجاه واحد رغم محاولات "الأخضر"، إلا أنه لم يكن يستطيع  مجاراة القوة الدفاعية للمنتخب البولندي الذي كان أكثر فاعلية في الهجوم  أيضاً، لينهي الشوط الأول لصالحه بنتيجة 17-6 .

ولم يختلف الوضع كثيراً في الشوط الثاني من المباراة، إذ لم يبد المنتخب  السعودي أي فاعليه هجومية ليفشل في التسجيل في الخمس دقائق الأولى، ليصل  المنتخب البولندي بالنتيجة إلى 20-6.

واستمر التفوق البولندي لتصبح النتيجة 25-10 في الدقيقة 47، ومع ضمان نتيجة  المباراة تراجع أداء المنتخب البولندي الذي فضل مدربه إراحة بعض لاعبيه  الاساسيين في الدقائق الأخيرة، ورغم ذلك ظل الفريق متفوقاً في المباراة  ونجح في تحقيق الفوز بفارق عريض بنتيجة 32-13.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية

                                     بالفيديو| كأس أفريقيا: تونس تقلب  الطاولة على زامبيا.. والكونغو الديمقراطية تتعادل مع الرأس الأخضر
<font size="6">


اقترب  المنتخب التونسي من التأهل إلى الدور الثاني لبطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا، بعد  أن قلب تأخره أمام نظيره الزامبي إلى فوز ثمين 2-1 في الجولة الثانية  لمباريات المجموعة الثانية اليوم الخميس.

                                                                                                              وكان المنتخب الزامبي هو الطرف الأفضل  معظم فترات المباراة، وتبارى لاعبوه في إهدار الفرص السهلة في ظل تألق  لافت من أيمن المثلوثي حارس مرمى المنتخب التونسي، الذي زاد ببسالة عن  مرماه في أكثر من مناسبة، في الوقت الذي قلب فيه المنتخب التونسي الطاولة  في الثلث ساعة الأخير.

واستمرت معاناة المنتخب التونسي من الأخطاء التحكيمية في البطولة بعد أن  تغاضى حكم المبارة الغيني ماريو بانغورا عن احتساب ركلتي جزاء واضحتين  لـ"نسور قرطاج".

وتقدم إيمانويل مايوكا المحترف في صفوف ساوثامبتون الإنجليزي لمصلحة منتخب  زامبيا في الدقيقة 59، فيما سجل أحمد العكايشي هدف التعادل للمنتخب التونسي  في الدقيقة 70.

وفي الوقت الذي تهيأ فيه الجميع لانتهاء المباراة بالتعادل، سجل النجم  ياسين الشيخاوي هدف الفوز الثمين للمنتخب التونسي في الدقيقة 88 لينعش آمال  المنتخب التونسي في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية.

وارتفع رصيد تونس بتلك النتيجة إلى 4 نقاط لتتربع على صدارة المجموعة، قبل  لقاء الرأس الأخضر مع الكونغو الديمقراطية في وقت لاحق اليوم، فيما ظل رصيد  المنتخب الزامبي عند نقطة واحدة في المركز الأخير.

في مباراة أخرى من نفس اليوم، خيم التعادل السلبي على لقاء منتخب الكونغو  الديمقراطية مع منتخب الرأس الأخضر في الجولة الثانية لمباريات المجموعة  ذاتها.

ورفع المنتخبان بتلك النتيجة رصيدهما إلى نقطتين ليتقاسما المركز الثاني في  ترتيب المجموعة، بفارق نقطتين خلف (المتصدر) المنتخب التونسي الذي حقق  فوزا ثمينا 2- 1 في اللحظات الأخيرة على منتخب زامبيا في وقت سابق اليوم،  بينما يقبع المنتخب الزامبي، الذي توج باللقب عام 2012، في ذيل الترتيب  برصيد نقطة واحدة.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير يا زعيم
جمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     لافابريكا تتفوق على لاماسيا 

                                     القصة الحقيقية وراء تعاقد الموهبة النرويجية أوديغارد مع الريال 

  
                                             أوديغارد يحمل قميصه الجديد إلى جانب المدير التنفيذي لريال مدريد (رويترز)                                         


أعلن نادي ريال مدريد  الإسباني،التعاقد مع اللاعب النرويجي الشاب مارتين أوتيغارد على الرغم من  أن عمره لا يتعدي 16 عاماً، في صفقة بلغت قيمتها مليونين و800 ألف يورو،  ليتفوق على باقي الأندية الأوروبية الكبرى، التي كانت تسعى للتعاقد مع  الموهبة الصاعدة ومن ضمنها على سبيل المثال بايرن ميونخ الألماني ومانشستر  سيتي الإنجليزي.

                                                                                                              وربما تحمل الصفقة في طياتها ما هو  أكثر من مجرد التعاقد مع لاعب أجمعت أغلب الأراء على أنه سيصبح من ضمن نجوم  المستقبل بسبب موهبته الفطرية التي أهلته ليشارك مع 3 منتخبات (تحت 17  سنة، وتحت 21 سنة، والمنتخب الأول) في 2014.

يدرك أغلب المتابعين أن برشلونة دائماً ما يتفوق على ريال مدريد، فيما  يتعلق بإعداد المواهب الصاعدة وتصديرها للفريق الأول، وإن كان هذا الأمر  شهد تراجعاً بسيطاً في الفترة الأخيرة، عن طريق أكاديمية لاماسيا، لكن في  الناحية الأخرى يختلف الأمر عند أبناء العاصمة، إذ تعد أكاديمية لافابريكا  الخاصة بالنادي "الملكي" شحيحة الإنتاج.

وتضمنت صفقة ضم اللاعب الشاب التعاقد مع والده هانز إريك أوديغارد اللاعب  المحترف السابق، والذي كان يشغل حتى فترة قريبة منصب المدير الرياضي لنادي  ميوندالين النرويجي، ليعمل كمدرب في قطاع الناشئين.. فما السر وراء ذلك؟.

الحقيقة أن المستوى الذي وصل إليه أوديغارد وجعل أغلب عمالقة الأندية  الأوروبية تتهافت عليه، حتى تمكن رئيس الـ"ميرينغي" فلورنتينو بيريز من حسم  الأمر، يعود في الأساس للأساليب التدريبية الفريدة التي اتبعها والده معه.

ويقول والد اللاعب في تصريحات لإحدى القنوات النرويجية حول الأسلوب الذي  اتبعه في تدريب أوديغارد: "إنه لم يتدرب أبداً دون كرة، أهم شيء في النهاية  دائماً يكون اللمسة الأخيرة"، مشيراً إلى أن العوامل التي ساهمت في صقل  موهبته هي التدريب لوقت طويل وبشكل جيد وفي الطريق الصحيح.

وأفكار والد اللاعب التدريبية مع نجله لم تتوقف عند هذا، فبخلاف إنشاء ملعب  مصغر من العشب الصناعي بجوار منزله لإجراء التدريبات، عمل على تطوير عدة  محاور في طريقة اللعب تتعلق بلمس الكرة والهروب من الضغط، وتحسين رؤية  الملعب وسرعة رد الفعل.

وبخصوص الأساليب التي اتبعها لتحسين كل هذه العناصر أضاف "بالنسبة لمسألة  التعامل مع الضغط تدربنا على ما نطلق عليه الخطوات السريعة بالكرة، أما  رؤية الملعب فبدأناها حينما كان عمره 7 أو 8 سنوات، كنت أجعل الكرة معي  ومارتين أمامي وشقيقه خلفه إما على اليمين أو اليسار، وكنت أمرر له الكرة  وكان عليه تغيير اتجاهه نحو الجانب المعاكس، هكذا تعلم كيف يلاحظ الملعب".

ولا شك أن هذه الأساليب، وهي بالتأكيد جزء من مجموعة أخرى أكبر، أثمرت بشكل  أو بأخر في تنمية موهبة اللاعب، لذا فإن قرار الريال بالتعاقد أيضاً مع  والده للتدريب في قطاعات الناشئين ربما يحمل في طياته نظرة ذات بعد لتطوير  لافابريكا، عن طريق تطبيقها مع مواهب الأكاديمية وربما إخراج أي أفكار أو  ابتكارات أخرى على الصعيد الجماعي.

ولا يجب التعامل مع هذا الأمر بعيداً عن إطار السياسة الأخيرة للنادي في  التعاقدات والتصعيدات داخل الفريق، مثال على ذلك إيسكو وناتشو فرناندز  وألبارو مدران وكارباخال وكروس وأوديغارد نفسه، والتي تعتمد على النظر نحو  المستقبل.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بزيادة أكثر من 12%

                                     2.45 مليار يورو إيرادات الدوري الألماني في الموسم الماضي

  
                                             الدوري الألماني (أرشيف)                                         



قالت رابطة الدوري الألماني لكرة  القدم، اليوم الخميس، إن دوري الدرجة الأولى حقق إيرادات قياسية بلغت 2.45  مليار يورو (2.83 مليار دولار) في موسم 2013-2014 بزيادة أكثر من 12%،  ليواصل نمواً لم يتوقف للموسم العاشر على التوالي.

                                                                                                              وزادت الإيرادات عن 2.17 مليار يورو،  سجلت في 2012-2013، وارتفعت بأكثر من الضعف مقارنة بالأرقام قبل عقد، حينما  زادت بقليل على مليار يورو.

وقال رئيس رابطة الدوري الألماني، كريستيان زايفرت: "استغلت كرة القدم  الألمانية أسسها المالية القوية في السنوات الأخيرة، لتحقق تطوراً رياضياً  رائعاً".

ورغم القفزة التي جاءت بفضل تطوير الملاعب وعدم معاناة أغلب الأندية من  ديون وسعر التذاكر المنخفض وزيادة المتابعة العالمية للمسابقة، إلا أن  الدوري الألماني لا يزال يتأخر عن الدوري الإسباني والدوري الإنجليزي  الممتاز فيما يتعلق بالجوانب المالية.

وارتفعت الإيرادات من وسائل الإعلام بصورة كبيرة بنحو 100 مليون يورو إلى  716 مليون يورو في موسم 2013-2014، إذ قفزت الإيرادات من البث خارج إسبانيا  إلى 75 مليون يورو.

وقالت رابطة الدوري الألماني إن إيرادات البث يتوقع أن تزيد بأكثر من الضعف  إلى 154 مليون يورو بحلول 2015-2016، إذ يتم التفاوض حالياً على تعاقدات  عالمية جديدة.

وقفزت إيرادات الإعلانات أيضاً إلى 640 مليون يورو مقارنة بنحو 578 مليون يورو في الموسم السابق.

وارتفع متوسط الحضور الجماهيري للمباراة الواحدة قليلاً إلى 42609 متفرجاً  من 41917 متفرجاً، ليبقى الأعلى في أوروبا، لكنه لا يزال أقل من الرقم  القياسي المسجل باسمهم والبالغ 44 ألفا في المباراة الواحدة والذي سجل قبل  عامين.

ويأتي الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز في المركز الثاني إذ يبلغ متوسط الحضور  الجماهيري للمباراة الواحدة 36631 متفرجاً، بينما يأتي الدوري الإسباني  ثالثاً بـ26843 متفرجاً.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس الخليج

                                     لاعبو "الأخضر" الأولمبي جاهزون لمواجهة الإمارات

  
                                             منتخب السعودية الأولمبي (أرشيف)                                         


شدد لاعب المنتخب السعودي  الأولمبي لكرة القدم، حمد الجيزاني، اليوم الخميس، على جاهزية زملائه  لمواجهة المنتخب الإماراتي غداً الجمعة، في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس  الخليج للمنتخبات الأولمبية المقامة حالياً بالعاصمة البحرينية المنامة.

                                                                                                              وأشار الجيزاني إلى أن المنتخب السعودي سيبذل قصارى جهده لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في اللقاء.

وأوضح لاعب المنتخب السعودي، حسن القحطاني، أن الفريق سيدخل المباراة  باحترام لمنتخب الإمارات أولاً، مشيراً إلى أن اللاعبين لديهم ثقة كبيرة في  قدراتهم.

أضاف القحطاني أنه يتعين على لاعبي المنتخب السعودي، التركيز طوال مجريات  اللقاء سعياً لتحقيق الفوز، مؤكداً رغبة اللاعبين في تقديم مباراة جيدة  تستمتع بها الجماهير التي ستتابع اللقاء.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     قبل مباراته في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي

                                     رودجرز: ليفربول سيكون نداً قوياً الموسم المقبل

  
                                             برينداند رودجيرز يشرف على تدريبات الفريق



أكد المدير الفني لليفربول  الإنجليزي، الإيرلندي بريندان رودجرز، أن فريقه سيعود للمنافسة على لقب  الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز الموسم القادم، بعد الابتعاد عن دائرة الصراع في  الموسم الحالي.

                                                                                                              وكاد رودجرز أن يقود ليفربول للقبه  الأول منذ 1990 في الدوري الإنجليزي الموسم الماضي، لكن الفريق تعثر في  المراحل الأخيرة ليستغل مانشستر سيتي الفرصة وينتزع التتويج في النهاية.

والآن يحتل ليفربول المركز الثامن بفارق 17 نقطة وراء تشيلسي المتصدر،  ويواجه صعوبة في ضمان إنهاء الموسم ضمن الأربعة الأوائل والذي سيمنح الفريق  التأهل الى تصفيات دوري أبطال أوروبا على الأقل.

وأثر رحيل المهاجم الأوروغوياني لويس سواريز إلى برشلونة الإسباني قبل  بداية الموسم ومعاناة دانييل ستوريدج من الإصابة على ليفربول، وخاصة بعد  بداية ضعيفة لبعض الصفقات الجديدة لرودجرز.

ولم يخسر ليفربول في كافة المسابقات التي يشارك فيها منذ منتصف ديسمبر  (كانون الثاني) الماضي، ويبدو الفريق في طريقه لاستعادة الثقة بقوة.

وقال رودجرز اليوم الخميس في مؤتمر صحافي قبل مواجهة بولتون واندرارز  المنتمي للدرجة الثانية في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي السبت: "هذا الموسم صعب  منذ البداية، مع العديد من التغييرات وكل ما حدث لم نكن لننافس على لق  بالدوري هذا الموسم، هذا هو الواقع، لذاهذا الموسم كان يتعلق بالوصول الى  المربع الذهبي، وتقليل تأثير العديد من الصفقات الجديدة ومنحهم الفرصة  للتطور مع استهداف مسابقات الكأس، أعتقد أن التشكيلة تملك إمكانات الفوز  بالدوري الإنجليزي".

وتعادل ليفربول 1-1 مع ضيفه تشيلسي في ذهاب كأس رابطة الأندية الإنجليزية  هذا الأسبوع، كما سيلعب في دور 32 من الدوري الأوروبي بعد الفشل في التأهل  لدور الـ16 بدوري الأبطال.

وقال رودجرز: "يستطيع اللاعبون النضج معاً، وإذا استطعنا النجاح في مسابقة  للكأس هذا الموسم سيمنحنا هذا دافعاً كبيراً للبقاء معاً، وتحقيق نتائج  إيجابية"

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     هدفي أن أصبح لاعباً جيداً

                                     أوديغارد يصف انتقاله إلى ريال مدريد بـ"الحلم"

  
                                             أوديغارد كريستيانو وراموس 



أعرب اللاعب النرويجي الصاعد  مارتن أوديغارد، اليوم الخميس، عن سعادته البالغة بالانضمام إلى صفوف ريال  مدريد، مشيراً إلى أن تعاقده مع الفريق "الملكي" يعد بمثابة "حلم وشرف كبير  له".

                                                                                                              وعقد ريال مدريد مؤتمراً صحافياً  اليوم للإعلان رسمياً عن تعاقده مع أوديغارد (16 عاماً) بعقد يمتد لـ3  أعوام ونصف العام، بعد صراع مع العديد من الأندية الأوروبية الكبرى التي  أبدت رغبتها في ضم اللاعب النرويجي الموهوب إلى صفوفها.

وقال أوديغارد خلال المؤتمر الصحافي: "قررت الانضمام إلى صفوف ريال مدريد  لأنه النادي الذي سيقدم لي أفضل الإمكانيات للنمو والتطور كلاعب، كما سيوفر  لي أفضل الظروف المثالية للتألق سواء داخل الملعب أو خارجه".

وأضاف اللاعب النرويجي "أن هدفي هو أن أصبح لاعباً جيداً، سواء لعبت مع  الفريق الأول أو مع الفريق الرديف، إنني لا أهتم حالياً بالفريق الذي سوف  ألعب في صفوفه في بداية مسيرتي مع الريال".

ومن المقرر أن يلعب أوديغارد، الذي يعد أصغر لاعب ينضم إلى صفوف المنتخب  النرويجي الأول على مدار تاريخه، في صفوف الفريق الرديف لريال مدريد الذي  ينافس في الدرجة الثالثة بالدوري الإسباني، تحت قيادة أسطورة الكرة الفرنسي  زين الدين زيدان.

وأوضح أوديغارد "رغم أنني سأبدأ مسيرتي باللعب في صفوف الفريق الرديف، إلا  أنني سأكون سعيداً للغاية حال استدعاني الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد أولى مباريات ربع النهائي

                                     كأس آسيا: الحضور الجماهيري يتجاوز مجموع "نسخة قطر" 

  
                                             كأس آسيا في أستراليا 



سجلت مباريات كأس آسيا 2015،  حضوراً جماهيرياً كبيراً تجاوز مجموع ما تحقق في كل مباريات النسخة السابقة  عام 2011 في قطر.

                                                                                                              وبلغ مجموع الحضور الجماهيري بعد  نهاية أول مباراتين في دور ربع النهائي اليوم الخميس 465,381 متفرج، وهو ما  يفوق ما سجل في النسخة الماضية قبل 4 سنوات والذي بلغ 421,000 متفرج.

وقال أمين عام الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم داتو أليكس سوساي: "الجماهير  تجعل هذه البطولة مهرجان حقيقي لكرة القدم، وذلك من خلال الدعم الهائل الذي  تقدمه من القلب، ونحن بالتأكيد نسير نحو تجاوز رقم الحضور الجماهيري  المتوقع، وهذا يعتبر إنجاز".

وأضاف "نحن نركز على منح الجماهير تجربة رائعة بكرة القدم، والدعم الجماهيري المتزايد هو دليل إضافي على أننا نقوم بذلك".

وحضر مباراة كوريا الجنوبية مع أوزبكستان 23,381 في ملبورن، في حين حضر مباراة أستراليا مع الصين 46,067 متفرج في بريسبان.

ويلتقي غداً الجمعة في ربع النهائي إيران مع العراق في كانبيرا، واليابان مع الإمارات في سيدني.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن منافسات ربع النهائي

                                     كأس آسيا: "الأبيض" والتحدي الأقوى أمام "الساموراي"

  
                                             لاعبو منتخب الإمارات                                         



صعدت اليابان حاملة اللقب إلى دور  الثمانية في كأس آسيا لكرة القدم المقامة حالياً في أستراليا، لكن يفترض  أن تواجه أول اختبار حقيقي خلال سعيها للاحتفاظ باللقب عندما تلتقي مع  منتخب الإمارات غداً الجمعة، في سيدني.

                                                                                                              وبقيادة النجم عمر عبد الرحمن "عموري"  اقتربت الإمارات من الحصول على صدارة المجموعة الثالثة، قبل أن تخسر بهدف  متأخر أمام إيران، كما قدمت قبل ذلك أداءً كبيراً عندما هزمت قطر 4-1 في  مباراتها الأولى بالبطولة.

وسيتعين على منتخب الإمارات أن يكون في أفضل صورة إذا أراد الفوز على  اليابان، التي فازت باللقب الآسيوي 4 مرات، والتي تجاوزت دور المجموعات  بثلاثة انتصارات ودون أن يدخل مرماها أي أهداف.

وستجبر إصابة ماساتو موريشيغي، مدرب اليابان خافيير أغيري على إجراء أول  تغيير في تشكيلته التي بدأ بها البطولة، نتيجة تعرض لكدمة في الرأس في  المباراة الأخيرة في دور المجموعات أمام الأردن.

ولا يعاني المنتخب الياباني من أي مشكلات في الهجوم بعد أن أكد المهاجم  كيسوكي هوندا مكانته كواحد من أفضل لاعبي آسيا بإحراز هدف في كل مباراة.

وسيخوض "الأبيض" بقيادة المدرب مهدي علي المباراة بدون مدافعه وليد عباس  بسبب الإيقاف، في حين سيشارك عبد العزيز هيكل بديلاً له، لكن المدرب يعول  كثيراً على خط هجومه في سعيه للتقدم أولا وتحقيق الفوز.

وقال مهدي علي للصحافيين: "أمل أن نهز الشباك أولاً غداً.. ربما لم يتعرض دفاع اليابان للاختبار في المباريات الثلاث الماضية".

وأضاف مدرب "الأبيض" "لدينا جيل جيد، وعملنا بكل جدية خلال السنوات الأخيرة  لإعداد هذا الفريق، ونحن متفائلون بقدرتنا على تحقيق مزيد من التقدم في  البطولة".

وسيلتقي الفريق الفائز في الدور قبل النهائي الثلاثاء المقبل مع أستراليا صاحبة الضيافة في نيوكاسل.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد احتلاله المركز الثالث الموسم الماضي

                                     فورمولا 1: ويليامز يكشف عن تصميم غريب لسيارته الجديدة

  
                                             سيارة وليامز الجديدة 



بات فريق ويليامز الإنجليزي، أول  الفرق المشاركة في بطولة العالم لسباق السيارات فورمولا 1، الذي يكشف  النقاب عن صورة لسيارته الجديدة في موسم 2015.

                                                                                                              وأثارت صورة السيارة الجديدة التي  تحمل رمز إف دبليو 37 انتباه المتابعين والمهتمين بأخبار السباق الأشهر في  العالم، لغرابة تصميمها في الجزء الأمامي.

وأعرب مدير الفريق الإنجليزي، فرانك ويليامز، عن أمله بأن يسمح تصميم  السيارة الجديد لفريقه بأن يحظى بموسم جيد مثل موسم 2014، الذي تمكن فيه  السائقان البرازيلي فليبي ماس والفنلندي فالتيري بوتاس من إحداث مفاجأة  كبيرة ومساعدة فريقهما في احتلال المركز الثالث في الترتيب العام للصانعين.

وقال ويليامز: "الفريق أدى موسماً رائعاً في العام الماضي.. ونرغب في تكرار هذا الإنجاز والانطلاق في موسم 2015 بقوة".

وأضاف: "لدينا فريق صاحب موهبة عالية.. الشغف الذي يتمتعون به شكل طفرة في  تغير حظنا خلال 2014.. الجميع عمل بجد ودون راحة من أجل الوصول إلى هذا  الانجاز".

ووعد ويليامز باستمرار الفريق في حصد النتائج الجيدة بفضل التعاون مع فريق مرسيدس، الذي يمده بالمحركات.

وأختتم ويليامز قائلاً: "نرغب في تطوير هذه العلاقة بشكل مستمر ونأمل في الصعود إلى مراكز جديدة على منصة التتويج في 2015".



*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     رحيل إياراماندي أصبح قريباًَ

                                     ريال مدريد يقترب من ضم موهبة البرازيل الجديدة

  
                                             اللاعب البرازليي لوكاس سيلفا (ماركا)                                         


كشفت تقارير إخبارية اليوم  الخميس، أن لاعب وسط كروزيرو البرازيلي، لوكاس سيلفا، اقترب من الانضمام  إلى ريال مدريد الإسباني.

                                                                                                              وأشارت صحيفة ماركا الإسبانية على  موقعها الإلكتروني إلى أن اتمام صفقة الحصول على خدمات اللاعب البرازيلي،  سيتم بعد الانتهاء من آخر التفاصيل المتعلقة بالاتفاق الذي وصل له أمس  النادي "الملكي" وكروزيرو.

ومن المتوقع أن يلعب سيلفا في صفوف الريال على مدار 6 مواسم ونصف، وينتظر أن يتم تقديمه رسمياً الأسبوع المقبل.

وأشارت ماركا في السابق إلى أن كروزيرو متمسك ببيع سيلفا بمقابل مادي قدره  12 مليون يورو، ورفض عرض الريال بدفع 10 ملايين الآن، ومليونين آخرين فيما  بعد، لكنها قالت اليوم الخميس، إن الناديين توصلا أمس لاتفاق في هذا الصدد.

وتقول الصحيفة إن تلقي الريال لعرض من أتلتيك بلباو لضم لاعبه أسيير  إيارامندي بمقابل مادي يتراوح بين 23 و25 مليون يورو، وهي صفقة تنتظر  موافقة اللاعب نفسه لاتمامها، ساهمت في تعزيز جهود "الملكي" للتعاقد مع  سيلفا.

ويذكر أن لوكاس سيلفا (21 عاماً) أحد أبرز لاعبي كرة القدم البرازيليين،  وأحد العناصر الأساسية في فريق كروزيرو بطل الدوري البرازيلي في الموسمين  الآخيرين.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن منافسات ربع النهائي

                                     كأس آسيا: العراق لتكرار الإنجاز.. وإيران للقب طال انتظاره

  
                                             احتفال يونس محمود بهدف التأهل لربع النهائي 



دائماً ما يكون هناك اهتماماً  كبيراً عندما يلتقي منتخبا العراق وإيران في ملاعب كرة القدم، ويعود ذلك  كثيراً إلى التاريخ السياسي بين البلدين الذي كثيراً ما مثل دافعاً إضافياً  للاعبي الطرفين.

                                                                                                              ويلتقي منتخبا البلدين غداً الجمعة،   في دور الثمانية لكأس آسيا في  كانبيرا، في ظل اهتمام واسع النطاق.

وطالب المدير الفني للعراق، راضي شنيشل لاعبيه بعدم القلق من المنافس  المقبل، وحثهم على التحلي بالهدوء لحسم التأهل لقبل النهائي ومواجهة كوريا  الجنوبية في سيدني.

وقال شنيشل: "هناك تاريخ بين الفريقين.. لكني أرغب في رؤية مباراة من نوعية  عالية، نحن في دور الثمانية ونريد أن نعطي الانطباع الصحيح عن الكرة  الآسيوية".

وأضاف مدرب العراق "سيطلب الطرفان من لاعبيهما تقديم أداء عالي ونسيان العواطف، في المباراة سيؤدي اللاعبون واجبهم".

ويدخل الفريقان المباراة بروح معنوية عالية وثقة كبيرة في النفس ويأمل كل طرف في الفوز باللقب.

ورغم الأوضاع السيئة في بلاده خالف منتخب العراق التوقعات وفاز باللقب الآسيوي في 2007، وهو يأمل في تكرار الإنجاز هذه المرة أيضاً.

وفي دور المجموعات فاز العراق على الأردن وفلسطين، إلا أنه خسر بفارق ضئيل  أمام اليابان حاملة اللقب ليحتل المركز الثاني في المجموعة الرابعة.

ويظل يونس محمود اللاعب المحوري في المنتخب العراقي، وهو الذي أحرز هدف الفوز في نهائي نسخة 2007 أمام السعودية.

وقال شنيشل: "لن تكون مباراة سهلة.. لكننا نأمل في تقديم شيء.. إنهم فريق  قوي ولعبنا أمامهم ودياً، واللعب في مواجهة فرق كبيرة مفيد لأنه يكشف عيوب  ومزايا فريقك."

وفازت إيران بكأس آسيا 3 مرات، لكنها لم تحرز اللقب منذ 1976، إلا أن  الفريق بدأ يسترد موقعه وأصبح صاحب أعلى تصنيف بين المنتخبات الأسيوية،  وصعد لدور الثمانية دون أن تهتز شباكه رغم أنه أحرز هدفاً متأخراً ليفوز  على الإمارات ويضمن صدارة المجموعة الثالثة.

وقال كارلوس كيروش مدرب إيران: "هنا بالضبط يبدأ كل شيء، لعبنا أمام العراق  مباراة ودية قبل البطولة وشاهدتهم يلعبون في مواجهة الأردن  واليابان، بالتأكيد لن نستهين بمنتخب العراق، فهو فريق جيد".

ويعتبر القائد المخضرم جواد نيكونام أبرز لاعبي المنتخب الإيراني، الذي  سيصبح غداً أول لاعب إيراني يخوض 150 مباراة دولية مع الفريق الإيراني،  ليتفوق بذلك على مواطنه على دائي صاحب الرقم القاسي العالمي وهو 149 مباراة  دولية.

لكن لاعب الوسط نيكونام (34 عاماً) يقول إنه لا يهتم بالأرقام القياسية،  وأنه يرغب فقط في تحقيق الفوز في المباراة تماماً مثل بقية لاعبي الفريقين.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في مباراة استغرقت ساعة و24 دقيقة

                                     ديوكوفيتش يحجز مقعداً في ثالث أدوار "أستراليا المفتوحة"

  
                                             نوفاك ديوكوفيتش 



حجز لاعب التنس الصربي نوفاك  ديوكوفيتش، اليوم الخميس، مقعداً في الدور الثالث من أستراليا المفتوحة،  أولى بطولات الغراند سلام الأربع الكبرى لهذا الموسم، بفوزه على الروسي  آندري كوزنيتسوف.

                                                                                                              وتمكن ديوكوفيتش، المصنف الأول في  العالم، من التغلب على كوزنيتسوف (88 عالمياً) بثلاث مجموعات دون رد، بواقع  6-0 و6-1 و6-4 في مباراة استغرقت ساعة و24 دقيقة.

وبذلك يواصل ديوكوفيتش التقدم في أستراليا المفتوحة الذي يسعى للتتويج  بخامس ألقابه فيها، بعد أن فاز بها أعوام 2008 و2011 و2012 و2013.

وسيواجه الصربي في الدور المقبل الفائز من المباراة التي ستجمع بين الإسباني فرناندو فيرداسكو والياباني جو سويدا.

كما لحق السويسري ستانيسلاس فافرينكا بركب المتأهلين إلى ثالث أدوار  أستراليا المفتوحة الذي يدافع عن لقبها، بعد تغلبه على الروماني ماريوس  كوبيل بنتيجة 7-6 (7-4) و7-6 (7-4) و6-3 في لقاء استغرق ساعتين و16 دقيقة.

وبذلك يضرب فافرينكا موعداً في المباراة المقبلة مع الفنلندي ياركو نيمينن  الذي تأهل إلى الدور الثالث بالفوز على الألماني ماتياس باشينغر 7-6 (7-4)  و7-5 و7-5.

وتغلب الإسباني ديفيد فيرير على الأوكراني سيرجي ستاخوفسكي بواقع 5-7 و6-3  و6-4 و6-2، ليواجه الفرنسي جيل سيمون الذي أطاح بالإسباني مارسيل غرانويريس  بالتغلب عليه 7-6 (7-5) و6-2 و6-4.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بالاتفاق مع قنوات mbc الرياضية

                                     هل تفوز "أبوظبي الرياضية" بنقل بعض مباريات الدوري السعودي؟

  

ذكرت تقارير صحافية أن قنوات  أبوظبي الرياضية، تنوي الفوز بحقوق نقل عدد من مباريات الدور الثاني من  مباريات دوري عبداللطيف جميل (الدوري السعودي) لكرة القدم، بالتنسيق مع   قنوات mbc الرياضية.


 
                                                                                                              وتملك  قنوات mbc الرياضية، حقوق نقل الدوري السعودي لمدة عشر سنوات مقبلة، ما  يزيد من تكهنات الاتفاق مع "أبوظبي الرياضية"، دون أن تكشف التقارير عن  التفاصيل المادية، خاصة وأن mbc  حصلت على حقوق النقل الحصري للدوري  السعودي بعد رفع قيمة النقل التلفزيوني من 150 مليون ريال في الموسم الواحد  إلى 410 ملايين ريال في الموسم، أي بقيمة 4 مليارات و100 مليون ريال  سعودي، أي ما يعادل 1.093 مليار دولار.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     قبل مواجهة المنتخبين في ربع نهائي كأس آسيا

                                     مهدي علي: هجوم "الأبيض" قادر على اختراق الدفاع الياباني

  
                                             النقبي وخميس ومهدي (تويتر)                                         


طالب مدرب المنتخب الإماراتي مهدي  علي مهاجمي فريقه بإنهاء سلسلة مباريات اليابان المتتالية التي لم تهتز  فيها شباكها، خلال بطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية الحالية بأستراليا، وذلك قبل  لقاء الفريقين غداً الجمعة في دور الثمانية.

                                                                                                              وحتى الآن لم تهتز شباك حاملة اللقب  اليابان بأي هدف خلال مشوارها ببطولة كأس آسيا الحالية، ولكن الهجوم  الإماراتي أثبت نفسه كواحد من أكثر الخطوط الهجومية مرونة في البطولة،  بقيادة لاعب خط الوسط المبدع عمر عبد الرحمن، والمهاجمين علي مبخوت وأحمد  خليل.

وقال مهدي علي في مؤتمر صحافي بمدينة سيدني اليوم الخميس: "آمل أن نسجل  الهدف الأول في شباك اليابان غداً، ربما لم يتم اختبار اليابان كما يجب في  مبارياتها الثلاث الأولى، ولكن مباراة الغد ستكون مختلفة".

وأضاف "إننا نلعب كرة مختلفة عن الفرق التي واجهتها اليابان في دور المجموعات، وسنبذل قصارى جهدنا لكي نسجل غداً".

ولا تتمثل قوة اليابان في خط دفاعها فحسب، وإنما في خط هجومها أيضاً بقيادة  كيسوكي هوندا الذي يتصدر قائمة هدافي الفريق برصيد ثلاثة أهداف، وكذلك  زميله شينجي كاغاوا اللذين يلعبان على أعلى مستوى في كل من إيطاليا  وألمانيا.

وقال مهدي: "أعتقد أن المنتخب الياباني يضم العديد من اللاعبين الجيدين،  فغالبيتهم يلعبون في أوروبا، إنهم لاعبون مخضرمون يتمتعون بعقلية جيدة  ومستوى فني جيد وإدراك خططي جيد، درسنا المنتخب الياباني ونأمل أن نتمكن من  بذل قصارى جهدنا لإيقاف أهم لاعبيهم في مباراة الغد".

وفي المقابل، لا يملك المنتخب الإماراتي لاعباً واحداً محترفاً خارج القارة  الآسيوية، وإن كان هذا الوضع يمكن أن يختلف عقب كأس آسيا مع تردد أنباء عن  متابعة عدد من الأندية الأوروبية في مقدمتهم بطل إنجلترا مانشستر سيتي،  لأداء اللاعب الإماراتي عمر عبد الرحمن في البطولة.

وقال علي محذراً: "أعتقد أننا يجب أن نركز على المباراة التي تنتظرنا غداً،  دون أن نفكر في مانشستر سيتي أو أي لاعب قد يحترف في الخارج".

وأضاف "أكد عمر بالفعل أن تركيزه الحالي منصب على مباريات كأس آسيا، وإن  كان يسعدنا كثيراً أن نرى لاعبينا وهم يلعبون في أوروبا، إنه لاعب موهوب  للغاية وينتظره مستقبل جيد، ونأمل أن نراه في أوروبا قريباً".

ولا يوجد حالات إصابة بين صفوف المنتخب الإماراتي قبل مباراة الغد، التي  يغيب عنها المدافع وليد عباس للإيقاف بعد حصوله على إنذارين في دور  المجموعات، ويحل عبد العزيز هيكل محل عباس في دفاع الإمارات غداً، مع سعي  "الأبيض" لمواصلة مشواره بأدوار خروج المغلوب في كأس آسيا، بعد وصوله إليها  للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1996.

وقال مهدي:  "عندما أتذكر الفريق قبل عامين، فقد كان هدفنا بلوغ الدور قبل  النهائي، أصبحنا قريبين للغاية من هذا الهدف وسنحارب بقوة لتحقيق هدفنا  غداً".                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

صباح الخير يا زعيم
جمعه مباركه



صباح النور ياباشا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباح الهمة والنشاط 
صباح النور والسرور يا ياسر يا موهوب
*

----------


## سوباوى

*مشكووووووووووووور وصباحك عافيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الرائع ياسر الموهوب على الوجبة العالمية الدسمة
                        	*

----------

